# General Bag Work



## Transk53 (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, this is probably going to bit WTH. Yesterday while throwing in a few low leg shots and simulated cuts, I noticed something a bit strange on the side of my foot. Basically on the inside I have a small marble sized lump. For the life of me I do not understand why I have not noticed before, I suppose it comes down to having ugly feet. Anyway it does not hurt, I can press on it and have zero pain. Any ideas peeps, gristle or something?


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 19, 2014)

yup   got the same problem with the callouses on my hands and my feet too  

basically the skin has just hardened over time and cos it just gets used to hitting the bag or whatever - best thing you can do i cut it off with a razor type blade --- it won't bleed at all cos the skin cells are totally dead   just cut off the hard bit that's all.  when you've done it the skin underneath will look "glossy" and that's the new skin that's been portected by the dead cells 

you could always go and see your doctor and they'll just do the same thing - might even cautorize it which really does hurt.

hope this helps


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 19, 2014)

Could be a callous of some sort or cyst.  Don't know; doesn't really sound like a callous and I think you'd recognize it as such.  I'd suggest talking to a doc if you're worried about it.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 19, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Could be a callous of some sort or cyst.  Don't know; doesn't really sound like a callous and I think you'd recognize it as such.  I'd suggest talking to a doc if you're worried about it.



That is what is strange, a cyst would be softer. The lump feels like bone.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't know.  Not seeing it in person.  Not a doc.  If you're worried, have someone with medical credentials check it out.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 19, 2014)

Too many possibilities to even guess. Go get it checked if it worries you.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 20, 2014)

Not worried but best get it checked this week.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 20, 2014)

the doc'll either just cut it off or cautorise it --- best get them to do it if you're not sure


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 20, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> the doc'll either just cut it off or cautorise it --- best get them to do it if you're not sure



Pre-empt it, thanks Donna , not a bad idea. Problem is that I try and feel around the area, I am becoming more convinced that it is a bone spur. Then agian maybe I am being too doom and gloom. If it is a cyst, then yeah I will go for the shopwork.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 20, 2014)

you sir are most welcome 

if it is a bone spur then that'll mean surgery - so either ways you're prolly looking at a bit of time off for good behaviour  oh and some surgery too 

hope your trip to the doc's is a happy one


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 20, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> you sir are most welcome
> 
> if it is a bone spur then that'll mean surgery - so either ways you're prolly looking at a bit of time off for good behaviour  oh and some surgery too
> 
> hope your trip to the doc's is a happy one



Yeah thanks


----------

